# coyote calling



## cbbase34 (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi, where can i find a list for mastering the full gamut of coyote vocalizations including: yips, barks, coyote distress, KiYi's, puppy whines, howls, lone howls, spacing howls, female invitations? im wanting to learn these sounds. thank you


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

Try Randy Andersons DVD "Mastering the Art--Guide to calling predator"


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

:withstupid: Great videos!


----------



## NDbornandraised (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm also new to this sport, I'm currently deployed to Iraq and was wondering where to find these videos. I've searched every online store from Amazon to Cabelas!!! I have alot of freetime over here and would love nothing more than to sit and watch some "yote huntin". Just can't find the videos!!! Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

Cabelas has them thats where I got mine


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

Heres the link for the videos

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... d=cat20712


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

In addition to the videos make sure you read about the sounds and talk to experienced callers to learn WHEN to make the sounds.


----------



## marlin22LR (Jan 4, 2007)

this is somewhat related

I am making my own electric game caller and I was wondering what sounds should i pick?

thanks


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

www.varmintal.com, should answer most of your questions


----------



## marlin22LR (Jan 4, 2007)

thanks, (by the way, your link doesnt work. there is a comma before the period in .com)


----------



## mfreeman451 (Jan 24, 2008)

Do a google search for "Calling Coyotes" i think it is the first link.


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

Kelly Hannan said:


> www.varmintal.com, should answer most of your questions


Just copy and paste the link and then delete the comma after .com. That should work just fine.


----------

